# Nimislia and portage lakes walleye



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I fish nimi and portage alot but never catch any walleye. Have caught tons of bass and crappie but no eyes. Any tips for catching them here would be greatly appreciated. I troll alot so maybe any tips on good walleye trolling lures would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I troll nimi for walleye with limited success. I have only caught 4 out of there but they were all nice fish. 20 to 24 inches. I think your best bet is to troll around the lower half of the lake with green crawler harness off bottom bouncers. They has been the only way I have hooked up with them.
Good luck
Brad


----------

